# Mushroom Identification



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 31, 2011)

While I was mowing today i came across this mushroom....Looks delicious!  Anyone know if it is safe to eat or will I go crazy with hallucinations!

 Any help would be great. Thanks

SOB
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0831112038.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0831112037b.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0831112037a.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0831112037.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0831112036a.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0831112036.jpg
 ​


----------



## arnie (Aug 31, 2011)

I used to work with a Native American who knew all about mushrooms and more

Too bad I was too young to pay enough attention   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I would take it to our local county extention office for identification


----------



## daveomak (Aug 31, 2011)

SOB, evening....The way I can tell is......put the tip of your tongue on the shroom......touch the shroom to the inside of your lower lip........ if there is no tingling and I you are still alive in six months I would still not eat it.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 31, 2011)

dave.....ain't that how ya test a battery?


----------



## venture (Aug 31, 2011)

I would check back on the Native American and see if he is still alive?  I have a friend from Spain and picks these things off trees in the mountains. 

More courage than I would have.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2011)

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm with Arnie, but in my case, it was my Dad. He was raised on a farm (Great Grandfather's Farm).

When we 3 oldest kids were young, our Dad used to take us to some big fields, loaded with all kinds of mushrooms.

We would pick all of them that weren't dark brown underneath, and put them in cardboard boxes.

Then when we got home, Dad would dump them all in the sink, and pick out the bad ones, and rinse off the good ones.

He passed away before any of us learned the difference between the good & the bad.

I do remember that they were the best shrooms I have ever eaten---Just fry them in butter, and they actually melted in your mouth!!!

I have tried to learn the difference from books, but it is entirely too confusing.

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Sep 1, 2011)

chefrob said:


> dave.....ain't that how ya test a battery?




That's how I do it


----------



## slownlow (Sep 2, 2011)

maybe this will help.  Although I don't see one with a flipped up top like that:

http://americanmushrooms.com/lawnandgarden.htm


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 2, 2011)

*AmericanMushrooms.com*
  about • basics • coolest • edibles • 1,000+ mushroom photos! • HOME • links • medicinal mushrooms • morels • mushroom show • music •odors • schedule • store • tiniest • toxic 







*Smooth Parasol Mushroom (Leucoagaricus leucothites)*
Photo Copyright [emoji]169[/emoji] 2000 by David W. Fischer.
 
Additional photos:





	

		
			
		

		
	
  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  
	

		
			
		

		
	








it said some stomach problems occur 

. I wouldnt chance it if it was me..


----------



## chef willie (Sep 2, 2011)

I know a few varities up here in the NW by sight safe to eat, but the rest I avoid. Maybe wrap a piece in bacon and try it on the cat...see how it goes.


----------



## alelover (Sep 2, 2011)

I never knew shrooms could be so interesting. Lots of great info on that site.


----------

